# ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA B.2



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is another one. Sorry Micdrow!

The Pilot's Notes for the Canberra B.2.
Variants of this twin engine jet bomber were license built in the U.S.A. as Martin B-57

Enjoy reading the manual!

Regards

Ron

English Electric Canberra


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2007)

Well Ron, one good thing I cant say, I dont have plenty of reading material.

Thanks again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was going to say you beat me to it Ron....but I've got the TMk4 (AP 4326D )


----------

